# Update on Jolie



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

This has been a very,very,very busy week for me, therefore I have not posted this before. I named my little rescue *JOLIE*. I found out that she is a Tibetan Spaniel. She is a young dog and is the sweetest little girl in the world. After my flailing around re: her food., I followed some great advice, skinned a chicken drumstick & gave it to her. Thanks Re. She tackled that drumstick like I couldn't believe. I couldn't get over how those tiny little teeth could chew thru that bone <LOL> She usually eats half in the AM & the other half in the PM. Her poops are excellent. 
The vet reported her healthy, no heartworms but we will rerun the test in 6 mths just to be certain-she is on Ivermectin-oh yes, she weighs 12.5 lbs. We have gotten rid of her fleas. She is on a flea preventative at the moment. I am going to take her back to the vet and have titres run to test her immunities or lack of them. Hope that rabies will be her only shot. 
I have not made too much of an effort to find her owners-I have dutifully checked newspapers, online and at the local Shelter & with the Rescue groups. No one seems to be looking for her. The too tight collar & the flea infestation made me a rather unsympathetic rescuer. 
She has a beautiful personality-she seems happy-I bought her a new collar & a few toys & she figured out how to make the fleece bone squeak. She prances around holding it as high as she can and squeaking it. She is a total cuddle bug and asks to be picked up. My others are "cuddle bugs" too but it gets a little difficult with their size  It is nice to be able to pick her up and put her where I want her to be "D. She and my APBT are fast friends - she still growls/barks at the Rottie who is "stiff" around her. <sigh> She likes to lie on my feet when i am at the computer & she sleeps like a log. She only wakes up after I pick her up to carry her to her crate.
Thats about all on Mademoiselle Jolie. If I find an *ABSOLUTELY PERFECT *home, I may still give her up-if not. . . . Thanks for all of the great advice.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Pictures please! :becky:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is the very best success story one can hope for....she will flourish under your care.....

thanks to g'd that you were there at the right time....maybe some pics? pretty please?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's fantastic - and i know what you mean about moving them around. I have my first small dog and I just pick her up and put her where I want her.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is great to read. I'm so happy for you and that sweet little girl...I sure hope you keep her because she's lucky to have you :thumb:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so happy that all has turned out well! 3 dog homes are perfect...lol


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

There certainly are some Night Owls in this group! <LOL> I still have not purchased a camera, I will, I will - and I do not like the photos taken with my phone. I wanted to send my other guys' pic and one of his 12 yr 8mth old teeth, which are gorgeous. I still haven't managed to put photos on the site anywhere except as the avatar & as a profile photo ,SIGH>. Again, I THANK all of you for the wise advice and nice comments.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Q. right now she is in my lap & when so situated, she likes to gnaw on my fingers ( very gently), then lick them. If I put her off of my lap she immediately wants to get back up. Is this "normal" behavior? Some of my Rotties have done the same thing but I didn't allow it - just moved my hand as with a large dog I was always super aware of dominance issues. Was I wrong about this?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh boy, I've been away and obviously have some serious catching up to do.....a new pup? Congratulations, she sure sounds like she's stolen your heart.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DoglovingSenior said:


> Q. right now she is in my lap & when so situated, she likes to gnaw on my fingers ( very gently), then lick them. If I put her off of my lap she immediately wants to get back up. Is this "normal" behavior? Some of my Rotties have done the same thing but I didn't allow it - just moved my hand as with a large dog I was always super aware of dominance issues. Was I wrong about this?


A lot of the little breeds want to be constant lap dogs. My son's chihuahua was not happy at all unless it was in your lap. If you set it down, it immediately tried to jump back in your lap again. The same thing with my MIL's toy poodles. I almost think it's bred into their nature since basically that is what their 'job' is.... to be lap dogs. 

As far as the finger nibbling.....Rocky was a nibbler when he was really really young. He outgrew it. Is she still teething? You said she was young but is she losing any teeth still? Some of the small dogs have a tendency to retain baby teeth even after adult ones come in and she may still be teething. I would just redirect her to a chewy toy when she started nibbling on your fingers. It might also be a comforting thing for her since you are her new 'savior' and Momma and she is attaching herself to you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if my pug isn't on a lap, life for him is not worth living.

spaniels are very loving dogs and whilst i never had a tibetan spaniel, i've had cavalier king charles spaniels and cocker spaniels and they were all lap dogs and finger nibblers...

if she is teething, a nice frozen beef rib will help.....with most of the meat and fat stripped off so she can get some teething done without getting the runs from all the fat....

and if she is nibbling gently, fine. but if she chomps, well, if she were my dog, i would cry out loud in protest, put her off my lap and ignore her for a few minutes....

usually, if bubba bites down too hard...he's almost a suckler....i just loudly say UH OH and make a hurt face. he tilts his head and licks me.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> There certainly are some Night Owls in this group! <LOL> I still have not purchased a camera, I will, I will - and I do not like the photos taken with my phone. I wanted to send my other guys' pic and one of his 12 yr 8mth old teeth, which are gorgeous. I still haven't managed to put photos on the site anywhere except as the avatar & as a profile photo ,SIGH>. Again, I THANK all of you for the wise advice and nice comments.


What a great story about Jolie! Sounds like she may have already found her forever home-with you!
I had to laugh about some of us being "Night Owls", cause I had noticed that you were one too!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> Thats about all on Mademoiselle Jolie. If I find an *ABSOLUTELY PERFECT *home, I may still give her up-if not. . . . Thanks for all of the great advice.


 Forget EVER giving her up. She is here to STAy', the newest member of the family! We go to the vet for titres on the 31st. Don't fuss-I couldn't resist and gave her a small ,flat, meaty piece of pork neck bone & she did just fine. I've always had dogs with TITANIUM STOMACHS! Heck, I started my first out on ground beef 'cause I didn't know any better . Then we went to chicken-which they promptly took out of their bowls & pushed around the floor until they understood that they were to EAT this strange thing. <LOL>


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats so neat. Congratulations on your new pup. She must be such a sweetie to worm her way into your heart so quickly.
I think a few of us were hinting like hell for a pic or two, sunshine!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

DoglovingSenior said:


> Forget EVER giving her up. She is here to STAy', the newest member of the family! We go to the vet for titres on the 31st. Don't fuss-I couldn't resist and gave her a small ,flat, meaty piece of pork neck bone & she did just fine. I've always had dogs with TITANIUM STOMACHS! Heck, I started my first out on ground beef 'cause I didn't know any better . Then we went to chicken-which they promptly took out of their bowls & pushed around the floor until they understood that they were to EAT this strange thing. <LOL>


Pssh, I already knew from the way you were talking about her before that she was going to be a keeper :wink: Congratulations on making it official though! I often wish I could just rescue some poor little doggy soul from off the streets and give it a wonderful life. Maybe mine just hasn't come along yet :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DoglovingSenior said:


> Forget EVER giving her up. She is here to STAy', the newest member of the family! We go to the vet for titres on the 31st. Don't fuss-I couldn't resist and gave her a small ,flat, meaty piece of pork neck bone & she did just fine. I've always had dogs with TITANIUM STOMACHS! Heck, I started my first out on ground beef 'cause I didn't know any better . Then we went to chicken-which they promptly took out of their bowls & pushed around the floor until they understood that they were to EAT this strange thing. <LOL>


well, it only took thirteen posts for you to admit what we already knew LOL

good. i'm so glad you're keeping her.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

DoglovingSenior said:


> Forget EVER giving her up. She is here to STAy', the newest member of the family! We go to the vet for titres on the 31st. Don't fuss-I couldn't resist and gave her a small ,flat, meaty piece of pork neck bone & she did just fine. I've always had dogs with TITANIUM STOMACHS! Heck, I started my first out on ground beef 'cause I didn't know any better . Then we went to chicken-which they promptly took out of their bowls & pushed around the floor until they understood that they were to EAT this strange thing. <LOL>


I knew it! Happy Jolie gets to stay where she belongs..............


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

DoglovingSenior said:


> I have not made too much of an effort to find her owners-I have dutifully checked newspapers, online and at the local Shelter & with the Rescue groups. No one seems to be looking for her. The too tight collar & the flea infestation made me a rather unsympathetic rescuer.


I don't blame you one bit for that. I would have done the same.



DoglovingSenior said:


> Q. If I put her off of my lap she immediately wants to get back up. Is this "normal" behavior? Some of my Rotties have done the same thing but I didn't allow it - just moved my hand as with a large dog I was always super aware of dominance issues. Was I wrong about this?


I have brother and sister hoodlums. The boy is 46 pounds, medium size, has dog aggression issues...thinks he's in charge. Well, he's learning that he's not, anyway. The girl is 24 pounds, dainty, little and knows that I am top dog, the boy is next and she's last. She listens pretty darn well to me and shows no aggression towards other people or dogs...unless you consider a serious face licking and begging for attention to be negative aggression.

The trainer who is helping me with the dog aggression for the boy is having me work on her, as well, just to cement that I'm the leader, not them. One thing that the girl does is jump up on me in absolute GLEE when I walk through the door. I am told this is dominating and have been given ways to stop it. And, if I really worked at that, she probably would stop. But, she shows no aggression or dominance otherwise...so...maybe I'm not going to work on that so hard. Ya know? Maybe she's just thrilled to death to see me and because she's small...I'll let her have that one thing. The boy doesn't get to do this cause he'll knock me down, one and two, he is the one who really needs to learn he's not in charge. Maybe when they were thrown out of the car in to traffic, he was the one who had to take over to protect them but he's not anymore and he's learning that. 

So...as long as they aren't showing any other signs of dominance...meh...I mean, sure, make her earn it but I just can't view it as a bad thing and I'm very aware of what is dominating behavior and what that can do to our relationship and the dynamics...but we've managed to work with it even with her "zOMG!!!! You're home!!!!! Hurray!!!!!" jump to greet me.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so glad that you are going to keep Jolie!
I had a feeling you would!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> I often wish I could just rescue some poor little doggy soul from off the streets and give it a wonderful life. Maybe mine just hasn't come along yet :smile:


 It will come-I have rescued dogs for a long time usually found the owners because signs went up in the neighborhood. A few I found GREAT homes for (though I was tempted). This little girl came along at the right time for both of us - I was down to two dogs & do NOT have another puppy in me. I was also worried about being dogless. I had definitely thought of only rescuing older dogs. I still may do that, but will have to be very careful that they get along with her & hopefully I will not have to think about this for awhile. I'm now very content with my 2 guys and a gal!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> It will come-I have rescued dogs for a long time usually found the owners because signs went up in the neighborhood. A few I found GREAT homes for (though I was tempted). This little girl came along at the right time for both of us - I was down to two dogs & do NOT have another puppy in me. I was also worried about being dogless. I had definitely thought of only rescuing older dogs. I still may do that, but will have to be very careful that they get along with her & hopefully I will not have to think about this for awhile. I'm now very content with my 2 guys and a gal!


I've only had older dogs for a while now - I don't want a puppy! Way too much work in my old age. I'm so glad she came to you at the right time.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats on your newest member to the family. I knew she was a keeper. There are no accidents - she was meant to be with you. Sounds like Jolie found a wonderful home.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

HI people, its me Jolie-sittin on mom lap each nitie while she is on this puter thing has taught me alot. I wanted to tell you thaaaaaati'm official now. I got my rabies shot today, my microchip So I am moms just lik my 2 brothers.my name is Fonvielle's la Jolie Fille she is going to do something reggister me for my ilp. I got 2 new toys and a new leash it is tractable. Bye now, mommie will type you lader. Luv,Jolie


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the fickle finger of fate.

you were there. she was there. now you are both together, as it was meant to be.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

This post is really sweet 
You are a good person for taking that little one in


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome, shes home.
Someone once told me something that I think is so true. You don't always get the dog you want, but you get the dog you need. 
Congratulations. Did you have a glass or three of wine to celebrate?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I'm really late to the party. Congratulations on the new pup. I just can't keep up with any of it and it's going to get worse. I did see your new avatar and I didn't think you had a small dog so was wondering what was going on. She sure is a cutie.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks to all, yesterday was a BLAST! We started at the vets got the darned rabies out of the way set an appt. for her spay for 11/02-she was so well behaved. Put her on Sentinel-Vet said that all of hers have been on it for years- Border Collies & Papillons. My vet used to show her Papillon so I asked her 'What do little dogs do" I hate to admit that I never paid them any attention at Specialties-cute but I could not picture training one. <LOL> She said that their thing was obedience but they won more titles etc in Agility simply because there were more opportunities-I am TOO old to do all of that running around I did that back in 99. On the way out a male Yorkie about 5# fell in love with her and then Bert and Ernie walked in. Bert was the same breed as Noodles -which of course I cannot remember. Chowder,Ernie was the most gorgeous Chow that i have ever seen in my life. The cutest too, he had a cut that truly made him look like a Teddy Bear. But O would have had to kill his owners if I tried to take him <sigh>

Went to the Humane Society for her chip. The young woman behind the counter stared as I came in-she began working there just as I quit- To get to that part you must enter the door marked intake. Guess she thought that I was dumping a dog. No Way!

Next we went to the bank where she charmed the tellers, then to -you won't believe this one- the market. I had expected to be able to leave her in the car since the weather was going to be cool -HA- it was 85 and she was not going to stay there. I held her with my left hand & arm, kind of putting her under my arm as much as possible then in we went to my favorite market. We managed to get some things ( I had to return to tackle the meat/seafood counter) that I wanted before a very polite young man informed me that dogs were not permitted in the market. I first looked blank, then puzzled the embarrassed. I apologized profusely, telling him how this was my first little dog and I had honestly forgotten that I had her-I went on and on as we approached the cashier, I paid and left. It was so funny that I had to fall out laughing. I can't believe that he didn't THROW me out.

From there to the Pet Mall where the little huzzy flirted with a Malamute, a beautiful young boy. She is shameless.  She picked out two new toys and I bought her another bone (she has gone thru 3 of them.) Then Home. She ate a chicken thigh and fell asleep in her crate. Not a peep out of her for hours-The baby was exhausted. I do have some real questions to pose to you small dog owners but tonight I am the exhausted one . Thanks for everything and Take Care ALL of you.


----------

